# Microsoft unveils Office 2013



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Microsoft has today taken the lid off its all new version of Microsoft Office, dubbed Office 2013. And if youve used Office before, expect to be working with a suite of applications that look very different when you finally make the jump to Windows 8.

Read More


----------

